# Buying House-Borrowing Money?



## lakerman (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello,
This is my first post on this site. I am a US citizen living in the US with my wife, who is from Thailand. She is also now a US citizen, having lived in the US for 28 years. We were back in Thailand this year and are considering our options for buying/building a house in Thailand. 
So here are my questions: As my wife is Thai, is she still entitled to own land in Thailand? Secondly, if we needed to borrow money to buy or build over there, would that be possible from a Thai bank? My questions are more based upon what Thai law would allow rather than whether we can afford to do this. If this is possible, then I may have further questions concerning details. 
Our goal would be to own a house for yearly visits and to give my wife security of a place of her own for the future. We would like to buy/build in Nong Bualamphu area.
Any suggestions would also be appreciated.
Lakerman


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Legally your wife can buy / build with no problem as long as everything is in her name. 

She may run into some ignorant officials who will give her a hard time if she has taken your surname. Like most things in Thailand, if a roadblock is thrown in your path, find a way around it.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

1. as per moolor's advice
2. this is a bank policy rather than law and would vary from one branch of the same bank to the next such is the 'flexible' approach to laws/policies here, Basically your wife would have difficulty as she lacks a Thai banking history, Thai credit history or even a Thai-based income. Not saying impossible but you would have to talk to a lot of banks to even have a chance. 

google on "building a house in thailand" and read some horror stories ... why not think about buying a 2nd hand house? They are often very difficult to sell and you might get a very nice expat-built house for a song if they are keen to get out (NB: by all means window-shop online but do not choose a place via the internet or you risk paying way over market value)


----------



## lakerman (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks folks, I would have replied sooner but my laptop would not let me sign in. I originally posted the question using my wife's computer but my laptop was evidently missing a file.


----------

